# Lifeblob "life is fun" photography contest



## rahulprasad (Sep 17, 2009)

*Lifeblob.com "Life is fun" photography contest!*
*Are you someone who takes life as one big party and cannot survive without fun!!
*

SUBMIT your photos to Lifeblob which adhere to the theme "Life is fun"

PROMOTE your photo on twitter, facebook by inviting friends to vote for it

WIN!!! 25$ Amazon gifts and much more!


So, what are you waiting for!.. Check it out here




[FONT='trebuchet ms', sans-serif]Explore your creative wild side!!

[/FONT]


----------

